# wiring a CD player into my damn SE-R! help me please?!



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey everybody. I am trying to put a CD player in to my 91 SE-R today. Its not working out so well though. the colors of the wiring in the SE-R doesnt make any sense. There isnt even a black wire for ground! if anyone knows the wiring schematic for the SE-R that would be greatly appreciated! thank you!


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

do you have the original wire harness? if so save your self some time and buy an after market stereo harness to connect to it. when i got my car it did not have it so i went to a wrecking yard and cut one out of an 89 240 and matched the colors. then i went to kragen and got a stereo harness to connect to my stereo. it will save you some time, especially if you get another stereo down the road.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

that is the best way to do it. they cost like 15 bucks? o... and if there is no ground. ground it to a chassis spot (from the stereo)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks man. but do you know the wiring schematc!?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

test light would help you find what you need. 
example:

with ignition off, tap wires with test light and find the one that stay on constantly. this wire will connect to a "orange" or "yellow" wire on the back of the head unit, should be labled contant or +12v). set that wire aside and turn on the ignition. tap wire to find a hot wire(to double check, with test light connected turn off and on your ignition, light should blink) and connect that one to a red wire on your head unit(wire may have tag that say: ignition or switched +12v). then you will have some wires left over those should be speaker wires. test all remaining wire to see if they are hot if not good. with a cordless drill battery find two of the left over wire that look like they match, ie: brown/brown with another color of stripe or dots and touch those wires to the +&- of the battery you will hear a "bump" find that speaker that is going "bump" and label wire for future referance. if no bump then check other wires (disclaimer:"do not" touch any hot wire with battery)untill you have found the speakers and then connect those wires to the appropiate wires on your head unit. 

all this for a $2.99 test light, a battery and 30min.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

the wires dont match up?? all you need to worry about are yellow=constant power; red=switched power; ground to chassis; and then there are 8 other wires-2 or each speaker one negative and one positive... if you really wanna do it w/o a harness, just test 'em. use the right front wires from out of the cd player, and start tapping a pair of speaker wires that come out of the sentra, and see if youre right. if it comes out of the wrong speaker, just remember what those 2 do, and go to the next until you find the right ones. once you do, move on until theyre all hooked up.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

There was no ground in my 94 Limited Edition. I had to ground it myself. I forget where I put it though... Sorry.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

to the best of my knowledge you must gound it yourself. anywhere you can find metal that is out of the way will sufice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

No ground? hrm...

Oh yeah, on our cars (at least my car, lol) you need an antenna adapter b/c the antenna must carry power - my cd player works only when the antenna is plugged in, but gets no power w/o it - but in my Corolla I ran it w/o the antenna for about 2 months before I realized it wasn't connected (say what you want about Jensen - the tuner on the CD330X is one of the best I've ever heard - and I got the deck for $50...) 

And if you haven't cut your wires, go get a wire harness now - I cut the wires in my Corolla, and even though the deck worked, it was blowing fuses like crazy, so I had to resort to the worst thing possible - pay a shop to repair my mistake! I paid $15.99 for my wire harness & $14.99 for my antenna adapter, not bad considering it was the only place in the area that carried the parts for a B13.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I've seen sites on the net that have the wiring diagram on them. I can't remember but look up nissan and wiring harness for stereo. You should get it.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

I think you are talking about www.installdr.com


----------

